# Whats the Best KB Author Book Cover You Have Seen?



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

I thought I would start this thread, because I have seen some great covers produced by our KB authors.

I would like to start with a vote for Miriam Minger. I'm not one to read romance novels, but her covers are very classy. 

I guess a second question may be, how do my fellow KB authors get their covers done?

- Well, as long as your asking - I do mine myself. The cover is just a colorized and, slightly modified, version of a cartoon from within the book. It's not classy in any sense of the word, but it's a cartoon book, so it fits.

Dave


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I love many of the covers from KB authors. Daniel Arenson, David Dalglish, David McAfee.. many many more. Ronnell D. Porter does MANY great ones for lots of the authors (including himself) I like going to his website to look at all of the covers in one spot.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks so much!  I worked very closely with my cover designer and was thrilled with the results.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, BTackitt!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

what's great about Miriam's is they look 'branded' . great job to you and your designer.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I do my own covers. It's fun for me (usually) because I also have a cartoonist/art background.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

theapatra said:


> what's great about Miriam's is they look 'branded' . great job to you and your designer.


Thanks! Kim Killion of Hot Damn Designs is a marvel.

Really like your covers, Joe.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Oooh. I hate to name one as the "best" - there are tons of beautiful covers. I have to say the one that grabbed me from the outset, though, is Daniel Arenson's cover for The Gods of Dream:


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Oooh. I hate to name one as the "best" - there are tons of beautiful covers. I have to say the one that grabbed me from the outset, though, is Daniel Arenson's cover for The Gods of Dream:


Thank you, Arkali! The artist is Elena Dudina. The artwork was custom made for the story.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome   I have made up my mind that I am reading a TGoD next week, come hell or highwater.  Basically as soon as I finish reading Take the Money and Run for Oops Detection and my weekly book for my Library Science class... I am so reading this.  I've been good - I deserve it!


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

I really like Moses Siregar's cover for The Black God's War:



Thanks for an interesting topic.

Pied Typer


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Welcome  I have made up my mind that I am reading a TGoD next week, come hell or highwater. Basically as soon as I finish reading Take the Money and Run for Oops Detection and my weekly book for my Library Science class... I am so reading this. I've been good - I deserve it!


Thanks! I hope you enjoy it.

Personally, I love the covers of David Dalglish, David Burton, and Gordon Ryan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still a fan of William Campbell's covers, but there are so many great ones. Looks like Dan's cleaning up in this thread!


----------



## twhvalentine (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, Daniel--The Gods of Dream does have a fantastic cover. Great job to you and your artist. Checking it out on Amazon now....


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I would have to say that my favorites are those by Ronnell D Porter. For some reason, they really appeal to me and grab me. 

But I also like those from the Powerless series and Daniel Arenson. And just now I discovered those from TWHvalentine in his signature, and find those gorgeous too


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I love looking at the covers from our KB Authors. I think they all do a great job. The first cover that popped into my mind when I saw this thread was John Hamilton's Night Touch.


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

I was just perusing the signatures in this thread and twhvalentine has some very nice looking covers, too!. Very well done!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a fan of David Dalglish's covers -- the artwork is very well done and the colors really pop out at me.

Good thread!


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Loving all the cool covers!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

twhvalentine said:


> Wow, Daniel--The Gods of Dream does have a fantastic cover. Great job to you and your artist. Checking it out on Amazon now....


Thanks, T.


----------



## nobody_important (Jul 9, 2010)

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks! Kim Killion of Hot d*mn Designs is a marvel.


I heard really really good things about them.  Love your covers.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Another cover I like is RHONE.


And LK Rigel has a new cover & title for Space Junque


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Thanks! I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Personally, I love the covers of David Dalglish, David Burton, and Gordon Ryan.


Thanks Daniel!

Yours are at the top of my list along with McAfee, Dalglish, Minger (love the branded look!) and Rigel's Spiderwork cover.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

David, I'm glad you posted, it reminded me of your Scourge cover which is awesome IMHO.
bigger size to enjoy the awesomeness:


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> David, I'm glad you posted, it reminded me of your Scourge cover which is awesome IMHO.
> bigger size to enjoy the awesomeness:


Aww, thank you!!!


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

David Burton - very impressive cover.


----------



## spiritualtramp (Feb 3, 2011)

Covers are foremost in my thoughts these days as I'm working towards self publishing my first work of any length. I know they're important and I see some great one's here. I love the Scourge one and just looking at that makes me want to buy it (served its purpose I guess). For those of you that didn't get your design from a pro and don't have extra talents in terms of already being an aritst, what do you use to create your covers? (software/stock photo source/etc)


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the thumbs-up, Nadia and David.  I long aspired to that branded look while publishing with New York, and it took me going it alone to finally achieve it.  


Miriam Minger


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

DHammons said:


> David Burton - very impressive cover.


Thanks!!!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

There is some truly great KB author cover art!!!

If I had to choose only _a few_, these are four that come to mind immediately:


_The Gods of Dream_ by Daniel Arenson
_Forbidden The Stars (The Interstellar Age Book)_ by Valmore Daniels
_Powerless_ series by Jason Letts
_The Black God's War_ by Moses Siregar III


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> _The Gods of Dream_ by Daniel Arenson


Thanks, DreamWeaver! If you'd like, you can learn more about the artwork here.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Thanks, DreamWeaver! If you'd like, you can learn more about the artwork here.


I just viewed the web page you mentioned. The cover art effectively represents the story, and the description of your book there is perfect! The full artwork is awesome too!

I am still reading your book. It'll take me a while to finish. I only have small bits of time each day for reading because I'm working on another project for the Kindle right now. It is a delightful read!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The full artwork for Flaming Dove is killer too. I like it much better than the close-up.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> The full artwork for Flaming Dove is killer too. I like it much better than the close-up.


Thanks.  The paperback features the full artwork. It doesn't scale well to thumbnail, so the ebook features a close up.

You can see the original in high res here.


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

> Thanks. The paperback features the full artwork. It doesn't scale well to thumbnail, so the ebook features a close up.
> 
> You can see the original in high res here.


Daniel, Wow! Nice cover. That high res pic makes all the difference. You can really make out the detail and the interesting background images that you don't realize are even there. Even with the high res, I had to study it awhile before I saw everything. It is almost..buy..like..The..subliminal..Bean..advertising..Straw. Wierd!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks very much for the mention, DreamWeaver!

Here's what my novel's cover should look like.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Loving the new cover, Moses!! That totally jumps out!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice cover, Moses!


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Some of you guys have some really amazing covers.

Off the top of my head:
Daniel Arenson's _The Gods of Dream_ and _Flaming Dove_.
LK Rigel's _Spiderwork_.
Almost all of Amanda Hocking's covers.
David McAfee's _33 A.D._

Many excellent other ones too but these stand out to me.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

davidhburton said:


> Loving the new cover, Moses!! That totally jumps out!!


Ditto.

Miriam Minger


----------



## billie hinton (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm still looking at all the great cover design here, so haven't come up with a favorite yet, but will say I am very impressed with what I'm seeing. Is there a gallery of covers here? I would love to just scroll through pages of covers and enjoy.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

billie hinton said:


> I'm still looking at all the great cover design here, so haven't come up with a favorite yet, but will say I am very impressed with what I'm seeing. Is there a gallery of covers here? I would love to just scroll through pages of covers and enjoy.


Harvey's great at coming out with new and innovative features for the board (like the cool book profile feature), so I wouldn't be shocked to see this appear if enough people expressed interest in it. I think it's a pretty spiffy idea.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

brian70 said:


> Daniel Arenson's _The Gods of Dream_ and _Flaming Dove_.


Thanks, Brian.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

PiedTyper said:


> I really like Moses Siregar's cover for The Black God's War:


Thank you, PiedTyper. I somehow missed your comment the first time (to tell the truth, the Google Alert led me to page 2 of the thread LOL!)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the few mentions. Seems like Arenson's giving me competition. Grr. I need to up the ante! More mummy ninjas on covers! Moooaaar!

As for myself, I think my favorite (at least the one popping into my head at this time) is Michael Crane's for Lessons II.










I mean, it's a freaking murderous sock monkey. How the heck does that *not* grab your attention?

I will say that the quality on a lot of indie covers has gotten much, much better lately. Very happy about it, too.

David Dalglish


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I like all of Jason Letts' covers.  Inevitable is my favorite, though, I have to say.

Vicki


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

I like your cover, Vicki.  Very cool.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

There are definitely some awesome KB author covers, and I agree that it seems like they're getting better all the time.

Some of these have already been mentioned, but here are a few that I remember really jumping out at me:


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Thanks for the few mentions. Seems like Arenson's giving me competition. Grr. I need to up the ante! More mummy ninjas on covers! Moooaaar!
> 
> As for myself, I think my favorite (at least the one popping into my head at this time) is Michael Crane's for Lessons II.
> 
> ...


Thanks, David!  Gotta give it up to T.M. Roy for that one. She did such a sweet job on it.

And I agree, the cover quality has definitely gone up for a lot of the indies. People who have some of my favorite covers are David Dalglish (especially after the new lettering), Daniel Arenson (The Gods of Dream) and Daniel Pyle (Dismember).


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Here are my votes.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Spiderwork definitely has a lovely cover.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Spiderwork definitely has a lovely cover.


That one should've also been added to my list. It's a gorgeous cover.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

My two faves are Spiderwork and Gods of Dream. Both are simply gorgeous!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

kcmay said:


> My two faves are Spiderwork and Gods of Dream. Both are simply gorgeous!


Thanks, KC!

_The Gods of Dream _'s cover was definitely a challenge to create. I worked closely with my artist to make sure everything is perfect. The girl's head of feathers was difficult to create, but we felt it's important. In the book, golden feathers grow from her head instead of hair. The hawk also appears in the book, and we tried to create the proper armor, too, to match the text. So it was definitely a challenging cover, but I think it turned out great.


----------



## LydiaV (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Royal-Escape-ebook/dp/B004EYSZOG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296924432&sr=8-2

I like how the car fits in with idea of escape ... and always like cloudy sky.


----------



## JamieMcGuire (Jan 31, 2011)

The Spiderwork cover is gorgeous!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Oooh. I hate to name one as the "best" - there are tons of beautiful covers. I have to say the one that grabbed me from the outset, though, is Daniel Arenson's cover for The Gods of Dream:


I agree that I'd struggle to say 'the best'. The Gods of Dream caught my attention mainly because of the color. It's different than many, yet it has a detailed picture, clear, balanced title work, and an interesting title.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

TWErvin2 said:


> I agree that I'd struggle to say 'the best'. The Gods of Dream caught my attention mainly because of the color. It's different than many, yet it has a detailed picture, clear, balanced title work, and an interesting title.


Thanks! In case you missed it, you can learn more about The Gods of Dream artwork here.

The ebook cover shows a detail from the original artwork. Here is the full version:


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

Spiderwork is a very cool cover. I wonder if there is a high res version somewhere.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

kcmay said:


> My two faves are Spiderwork and Gods of Dream. Both are simply gorgeous!


I would agree.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I think everyone has some great covers for their particular books, can't just choose one.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Thanks! In case you missed it, you can learn more about The Gods of Dream artwork here.
> 
> The ebook cover shows a detail from the original artwork. Here is the full version:


I have to say I love this cover, too, for The Gods of Dream. It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

There are some great covers here, but _Spiderwork _is my all time favorite.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Neo said:


> But I also like those from the Powerless series and Daniel Arenson.





DreamWeaver said:


> There is some truly great KB author cover art!!!
> 
> 
> _Powerless_ series by Jason Letts





Victorine said:


> I like all of Jason Letts' covers. Inevitable is my favorite, though, I have to say.
> 
> Vicki





J.M. Pierce said:


> Here are my votes.


Thanks very much for the mentions, everyone! I definitely try to create the best covers possible!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I know he's been mentioned only a million times, but I would vote Daniel Arenson as well, that art is fantastic.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> I know he's been mentioned only a million times, but I would vote Daniel Arenson as well, that art is fantastic.


No no, it's okay... you guys can keep mentioning it.  My artist did a great job.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

These are all beautiful, particularly Spiderwork.

I really liked Barbara Silkstone's cover for _The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters_:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51JHCA4DivL._SL500_AA266

But I don't seem to be able to post a picture!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, Daniel, for telling me about this thread! Where have I been?

Here is a nice big picture of Spiderwork's cover. You can see the high-res pic here


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

No problem, LK. _Spiderwork _is definitely one of the best covers on Kindleboards.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow! Sweet thread. Some beautiful artwork here. Definitely digging the _Spiderwork_ image as well as _Eye of the Wizard_.

Who says you can't judge a book by it's cover?


----------



## KatieKlein (Dec 19, 2010)

I stopped by to vote for _Spiderwork_, too. I _covet_ that dress.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Since I'm new to Kindle, I can't rightly say.  How important do you think a good cover is for an E-book?


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

> Since I'm new to Kindle, I can't rightly say. How important do you think a good cover is for an E-book?


I believe that good cover is essential in an e-book or print book. IMO the effort put into the cover reflects the effort put into the story and can be a compelling reason in selecting a particular book. For instance, I do not read books in the Paranormal Romance or Fantasy genres. However, Spiderwork and The Gods Of Dream have piqued my curiosity. And the only reason I would consider givig them a try is because of the cover art. If it looks cool, maybe it is.

Thanks, LK, for the high res post.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, the cover is supremely important.

Not to take anything away from LK, but I'm just now noticing how similar her cover's theme is to Torment.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I've noticed that indie authors are more vivid and creative with their covers than big traditional publishers are. I think the marketers at big presses try so hard not to offend anyone that they end up with rather boring covers...in a lot of cases.
L.J.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Love your covers, L.J.

Miriam Minger


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Even though it has mentioned before, I think Moses Siregar's "Black God" cover is very, very cool. Not only because it is bright and full of contrast, but it also is full of subtext, and atmosphere conjuring up - to me - the look and feel of glorified ancient Greece. I mean, what else could you ask for, especially considering the subject matter of his book.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Guido, I really really like many of your covers after you had them redone. The old ones just didn't "speak" to me, but these new ones, MUCH better.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks. The old ones didn't work as thumbnails. They look beautiful on the print editions, though, I think, but I agree for thumbnails across the web the new ones work better because they are not bogged down by too much detail.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Guido:

I especially love 'heaven's on fire'

looks great


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think the new covers for Debra L. Martin's books are wonderful:


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the shout out LK.  I just got my new covers back from the artist.  She did an amazing job on them especially "Crystal Facade".  That crystal shining in the background was just perfect.

Deb


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

It's so hard to pick just one cover and say it's a favorite. There are so many good covers out there. KB authors really take their time to make them shine. One of my favorites though is foreverjuly's Inevitable. 

I'm quite partial to many of the covers with an ethereal blue wash like that!


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

> I think the new covers for Debra L. Martin's books are wonderful:


I have to agree with LK. Debra Martin's covers are, in the words of Darth Vader, "Impressive!"

Good job, Debra!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> I think the new covers for Debra L. Martin's books are wonderful:


Yes!!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> Even though it has mentioned before, I think Moses Siregar's "Black God" cover is very, very cool. Not only because it is bright and full of contrast, but it also is full of subtext, and atmosphere conjuring up - to me - the look and feel of glorified ancient Greece. I mean, what else could you ask for, especially considering the subject matter of his book.


Completely agree! It should have been included in my original list. Sorry, Moses!


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio (Oct 26, 2010)

Not What She Seems by Victorine Lieske has a really clean, classy and most important, intriguing cover!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Katie Salidas said:


> It's so hard to pick just one cover and say it's a favorite. There are so many good covers out there. KB authors really take their time to make them shine. One of my favorites though is foreverjuly's Inevitable.
> 
> I'm quite partial to many of the covers with an ethereal blue wash like that!


Thanks Katie! I just commissioned the cover for the sequel, Impossible, and I hope it'll be just as good. We're basing it off a painting a good friend of mine did. I'll include it here, and people can see all of his incredible work at www.brendonart.com
http://brendonart.com/assets/Website%20Illustrations%2007/reflections/reflections%20web.jpg


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

DHammons said:


> I have to agree with LK. Debra Martin's covers are, in the words of Darth Vader, "Impressive!"
> 
> Good job, Debra!


Wow, thanks so much. I was blown away when I got them back from the artist. I agree with the other commenters though - there are so many great covers out there. It really is hard to choose a favorite. I would have to say "My Top Ten" covers so I didn't leave any of my own personal favorites out of the list. Even then, I wonder if it would be enough.

Deb


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is a cool one from Arthur Slade: Link. I would have inserted the picture in this post, but I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

DHammons said:


> Here is a cool one from Arthur Slade: Link. I would have inserted the picture in this post, but I couldn't get it to work.


here you go:


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I think all the beatings many people encountered through the "Rate my cover" type threads here have really helped pick up the overall standard - it's great to see!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a lot of favorite KB author covers. The one below is among them 










Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis (Jan 27, 2011)

@LKRigel  I really like your Spiderwork cover.  It has a lot of great dramatic effect.  If I saw it in a bookstore, I'd definitely take a second look.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Completely agree! It should have been included in my original list. Sorry, Moses!


Love your cover, too, Moses.

Miriam Minger


----------



## AlexSeverin (Feb 14, 2011)

The cover for LK Rigel's SPIDERWORK is absolutely stunning. I love it. It's dark and moody and very atmospheric.

- Alex.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ashley Lynn Willis said:


> @LKRigel I really like your Spiderwork cover. It has a lot of great dramatic effect. If I saw it in a bookstore, I'd definitely take a second look.


Thank you, Ashley and Alex! You might be interested in the artist's portfolio: Nathalia Suellen at Deviant Art


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the covers of David Dalglish's Half-Orc series, as well as Miriam Minger's stuff. It's clear that the designers really familiarized themselves with other books in the genre, and produced covers that are professional and eye-catching, but at the same time give readers a clear sense of what they're in for.

(Granted, I haven't read either author, so its possible they both write spy novels or something and their designers are actually WAY off the mark...)


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis (Jan 27, 2011)

LKRigel said:


> Thank you, Ashley and Alex! You might be interested in the artist's portfolio: Nathalia Suellen at Deviant Art


Holy Cow! Those are some of the most beautiful pictures I've ever seen. Does the artist charge an arm and a leg?


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely love the cover of "Not What She Seems" by Victorine Lieske.  Clean, simple, and lovely color.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I absolutely love Amanda Hocking's _Witches of Honalee_ cover.









I love Ronnell Porter's _The Little Peach King_







.

David Burton's covers. 
David Dalglish's covers. 
Daniel's covers. 
Vicki's cover.
I think T. L. Haddix's covers are really nice, clean, and show that they're part of a series.


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

The cover for Honalee is definately high quality.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Mark Feggeler said:


> Absolutely love the cover of "Not What She Seems" by Victorine Lieske. Clean, simple, and lovely color.


I second that - it's a well styled cover, very readable.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Mark Feggeler said:


> Absolutely love the cover of "Not What She Seems" by Victorine Lieske. Clean, simple, and lovely color.


Yeah, Vicki has a nice cover. Also, like HP Mallory's covers - fun.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Love these~


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


>


This one is really quite striking!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I love Daniel Arenson's covers.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Can't believe how many beautiful covers there are out there. Bravo to all the authors and especially their graphic artists.



LKRigel said:


> I think the new covers for Debra L. Martin's books are wonderful:


I was remiss in my earlier posts not to mention the talented artist who did my covers. Sorry about that - she's T.M. Roy and her portfolio can be found here:

http://www.teryvisions.com/TERyvisions%20Cover%20and%20CD%20Art/index.html

I plan on using her for all of my future covers - she's just such an amazing artist.

Deb


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Neo said:


> And just now I discovered those from TWHvalentine in his signature, and find those gorgeous too


Same. Made me click over to Amazon to read the blurbs


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


>


Oh, how could I forget Cate's? I think her cover is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


>


I really love this cover.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Thanks, KC!
> 
> _The Gods of Dream _'s cover was definitely a challenge to create. I worked closely with my artist to make sure everything is perfect. The girl's head of feathers was difficult to create, but we felt it's important. In the book, golden feathers grow from her head instead of hair. The hawk also appears in the book, and we tried to create the proper armor, too, to match the text. So it was definitely a challenging cover, but I think it turned out great.


Daniel,
Did the artist paint this cover, or was it done on the computer?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm really impressed by how very good many of these are.  As others have said, a number of them are better designed and far more visually compelling than a lot of covers for major releases from the big print publishers.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

julieannfelicity said:


> Oh, how could I forget Cate's? I think her cover is BEAUTIFUL!


This one really is gorgeous. In fact, a lot of the ones I see from indie authors are gorgeous. I love Amanda Hockings covers, too. I wonder how she created the titles  in that squiggly font. I like it for those books--it really fits them.

A good cover is worth its weight in gold. I've been disappointed by some of the covers my publishers have saddled me with, but I grin and bear it and remember that I'll eventually get the rights back and republish/self-publish and then I can only blame myself for the quality. hahaha.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Steven Savile's _The Last Angel_ really struck me the first time I saw it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I love Spiderwork the best. I think it's the most stunning cover I've seen here. But there are a LOt that I like. Just LK's really grabs my attention


----------



## Tina Folsom (Sep 22, 2010)

I did my own covers at the beginning, but I now have Elaina Lee do them for me. She's really great, and very affordable. You can find her on facebook (she's also an author).


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

I Like this one, too. David Dalglish - A Dance of Cloaks:

Here.

Still can't figure how to get a picture from amazon to show up here.










_Added. Betsy_


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Julie Christensen said:


> Daniel,
> Did the artist paint this cover, or was it done on the computer?


Yeah, it's photo manipulation, not painting. She's a great artist though.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Now this is a great book cover! I'm really impressed by authors like Dave Guyton who are first and foremost accomplished artists. It doesn't hurt that his books are just as brilliantly written as the artwork he creates.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Guys.. remember, this is not the Bazaar.. don't make the mods think you are pushing your own books here. Like your own covers or not, but be careful about crossing lines..

*David* I know you were just posting because someone else had troubles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To our beloved KindleBoards authors  

We'll assume you love your own covers, which of course are visible in your sigs, please take the question as "Other than your own, which covers do you love?"



Betsy

Thanks for the self moderating, and I added David's cover to the post that cited it!


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree with Kevis. Blood and Bronze has a great cover and I believe great cover art attracts potential buyers. They say don't judge a book by it's cover, but most of the time we do (in all aspects of life). For instance, I have no idea what Blood and Bronze is about, but the cover has roused my curiosity.


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

Excellent looking covers for Daniels and Sullivan and I can almost pronounce all the words in titles.   Now can someone tell how to put the cover image in a post. I know how to embed the image. It's just that the image url from amazon dosen't seem to work. All I get is a red x. I think I am trying to link to the wrong image.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Love the cover on E.V. Mitchell's The Color of Heaven:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Color-of-Heaven-ebook/dp/B004KKY782/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298164778&sr=1-15

Miriam Minger


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I think Victorine Lieske's "Not What She Seems" is very striking.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Doomed Muse said:


> I'd add Elita Daniels covers to my favorites also. Every time I scroll past I stop to look at the leaves. Something about the design and the simplicity of the cover for the Tree of Life books really draws my eye.


Thanks for that Doomed Muse - I have to stick with simplicity because I can't do complex  I have to admit, we have a process here, Elita sniffs around iStock/Dreamstime, finds something she likes, makes a mock up of roughly what she's envisaging, I then take it and composite it in Inkscape and try to make it look "slick/professional". It works really well between us - I wish I could show some of the covers for the Zombie book that we're working on... alas, "under the covers" for now.

Paul.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Christine Kersey said:


> I think Victorine Lieske's "Not What She Seems" is very striking.


I agree, she really achieved a good balance of readability, contrast, simplicity and... well it's just a really good cover and I'd say it in part helped a lot with sales too.


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin (Sep 24, 2010)

DHammons said:


> I would like to start with a vote for Miriam Minger. I'm not one to read romance novels, but her covers are very classy.
> Dave


Wow. The covers by Miriam Minger are beautiful. I do read romance, so those really appeal to me. Now I have to check her book out. lol

I do my own covers. I buy the images off of sites like www.dreamstime.com or www.shutterstock.com and then use my software program to put a title and author name on it. It takes 15 minutes and costs me $10 per book.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks! Kim Killion of Hot d*mn Designs is a marvel.


I had a feeling it was a Hote D*mn Designs cover even before you said that! They're gorgeous.

I also love Victorine Lieske's cover. VERY striking. Cate Rowan's is also gorgeous.

Oh, and noob question, but how do I add my cover as an avatar? The book won't be released until April, but it's never too soon to start promoting, right?


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

> Love the cover on E.V. Mitchell's The Color of Heaven


Miriam, thank you for posting. I agree. Very nice and if I knew how to imbed the picture in this post, it would be visible right below this text, but I don't, so it's not.


----------



## Kate Hamilton (Jan 28, 2011)

The Colour of Heaven's cover really jumped out at me too. Beautiful - and sort of Maxfield Parrish.

Arenson's The God's of Dream's cover surely is a reference to Odd Nerdrum. A wonderful artist.

I love the idea that contemporary classical art is having a doorway with kindle book covers. That's incredibly exciting.

Miriam's covers are exactly fitting for what we expect a romance novel cover to be. Isn't suitability to the genre really important. Very classy, Miriam. 

Also it strikes me if one has a face, and eyes in particular (Victorine's is a very good example), the book becomes immediately more attractive. We like to look at people.

Kate.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I dare to mention my own for my latest novel, Night Corridor, cover designed by another KB author Gary Val Tenuta.  He's a very talented guy. I mentioned it because I haven't alays been crazy about my covers.  
Another cover that caught my eye and that stayed in my mind was the one of Whispers and Lies by Joy Fielding.  I can still visualize the window. (You can see I love suspense and she's one of my favorites.)  Of a more artistic, subtler bent is TigerLilly's Orchids by Ruth Rendell.  I'm a big admirer of this author.  Great writer.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Ruth Ann Nordin said:


> Wow. The covers by Miriam Minger are beautiful. I do read romance, so those really appeal to me. Now I have to check her book out. lol
> 
> I do my own covers. I buy the images off of sites like www.dreamstime.com or www.shutterstock.com and then use my software program to put a title and author name on it. It takes 15 minutes and costs me $10 per book.


Thanks, Ruth, and to all of you for the lovely comments.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I LOVE the cover for The Last Angel. It's stunning, and Spiderwork is amazing.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kate Hamilton said:


> The Colour of Heaven's cover really jumped out at me too. Beautiful - and sort of Maxfield Parrish.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Kate.


Here you go:


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

LKRigel, how did you add E.V. Mitchell's cover/link?

Thanks.

Miriam Minger


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Miriam Minger said:


> LKRigel, how did you add E.V. Mitchell's cover/link?


You need to have a place that's hosting the image already, then you put that URL in between the img tags when you post.

If the image is already on the WWW somewhere, you can often just do a "right click -> copy image URL" and paste the URL in.

Paul.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

MrPLD it's MUCH easier than all that.  Down at the bottom of the thread, there's a quick reply box, and under it is a link to the "Link-Maker" Click that and in the window that opens up, choose Kindle store, and then put in the title you are looking for. It will give you options for text only link, or graphic link.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Miriam Minger said:


> LKRigel, how did you add E.V. Mitchell's cover/link?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Miriam Minger


I clicked on the link maker at the top of the page and used that (pick Kindle Store from the drop-down menu that shows "All"). Then I changed the size from 125 to 400 to make it bigger.

Ooh. I just saw an option for a larger image link. Let's see if it works:



yep!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> MrPLD it's MUCH easier than all that.


Sheeesh... no wonder I won the "Masochist of the year" award at University  

That said, for non-book-covers you'll need to do the hosting option of course


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I noticed Guido Henkel's covers for the first time in this thread.  I'm a big fan of the "Terrorlord" art.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> MrPLD it's MUCH easier than all that. Down at the bottom of the thread, there's a quick reply box, and under it is a link to the "Link-Maker" Click that and in the window that opens up, choose Kindle store, and then put in the title you are looking for. It will give you options for text only link, or graphic link.


Nice. I'm still learning my way around this place. Just the other day, I learned how to use the "Show new replies to your posts" feature


----------



## Raydad (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow. Here are my favs: _Spiderwork, The God's of Dream, The Black God's War_. Great covers.

Hey Moses, good to see a familiar face.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Ruth Ann Nordin said:


> Wow. The covers by Miriam Minger are beautiful. I do read romance, so those really appeal to me. Now I have to check her book out. lol


Ruth Ann, congrats on your bestseller success as reported by Mark Coker at Smashwords! Wonderful!

And thanks for the link lesson from LKRigel. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

I just wanted to say that I'm tossing in another vote for Miriam Minger's covers. They look awesome and totally pop off the page. I see her sig post, and automatically click on the books to learn more.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks, Jill.  Your covers are very striking and evocative as well.

Miriam Minger


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

I just ran across Monique Martin's "Out of Time" cover. Now that is a nice cover. Simple, but very cool.


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

First...I've got to vote for Daniel Arenson's _The Gods of Dream_. I know it's already gotten more than its fair share, and I was blown away by the cover of _Honalee_ by Amanda Hocking, but I've been admiring Daniel's stuff since I got here.



spiritualtramp said:


> Covers are foremost in my thoughts these days as I'm working towards self publishing my first work of any length. I know they're important and I see some great one's here. I love the Scourge one and just looking at that makes me want to buy it (served its purpose I guess). For those of you that didn't get your design from a pro and don't have extra talents in terms of already being an aritst, what do you use to create your covers? (software/stock photo source/etc)


As to that...I recommend making friends with an artist. I know half a dozen professional photographers these days, and I've watched all of them _become_ professional photographers...and that process requires an astonishing amount of writing. The website content and the blog are critical for breaking into that industry.

And, at the same time, we writers are in desperate need of graphical marketing material. Right now is a great time to start building a strategic relationship or two. I've merged a handful of them into a little indie publishing company, and we're all having a blast.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

There are some really gorgeous covers here. Some I've seen before, others new to me. I love so many of them... I'll have to give some thought to my favorites.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I have thought about this for a while as there are so many fantastic covers around, but this is my own personal favourite. I find it beautiful and subtle with a hint of Japanese art. The yellow at the bottom complements the purple perfectly.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just want to say we have some new indie author members coming in with great covers. 
Aaron Pogue's 2 are really clean, clear, and neat. Very visually appealing. 
Tara Maya has 4 I like, and well.. the painted world doesn't do anything for me personally, but it IS very well executed.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree, God of Dreams is a gorgeous cover.


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> I just want to say we have some new indie author members coming in with great covers.
> Aaron Pogue's 2 are really clean, clear, and neat. Very visually appealing.
> Tara Maya has 4 I like, and well.. the painted world doesn't do anything for me personally, but it IS very well executed.


Oh, wow! Thank you, BTackitt! I've got to give full credit my incredible photographers, Julie V. Photography.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I've seen a lot of nice ones but I really admire these: http://www.amazon.com/David-Dalglish/e/B003AUKAI4/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1 (Sorry, don't remember how to post images here so I gotta go with a link).


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Oooh. I hate to name one as the "best" - there are tons of beautiful covers. I have to say the one that grabbed me from the outset, though, is Daniel Arenson's cover for The Gods of Dream:


Gotta agree with Arkali on that. I'd be willing to buy it poster sized if such a thing were to ever be available.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, everyone who mentioned _The Gods of Dream_.

You can see a high resolution version here.

You can learn more about the artwork here.

Thanks again!

Daniel


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> There are some really gorgeous covers here. Some I've seen before, others new to me. I love so many of them... I'll have to give some thought to my favorites.


Your covers are very intriguing, Tara.

Miriam Minger


----------



## pixichick (Mar 1, 2011)

I love the covers on Amanda Hocking's books.  I don't know what it is, but they draw me in.


----------

